# Mauer im Teich



## holger_nicki (25. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun schon viel herumgelesen habe, aber noch nicht die richtige Antwort gefunden habe, möchte ich hier meine Frage veröffentlichen.
Ich baue gerade einen Gartenteich in der Größe von ca 10x12m. Die tiefste Stelle ist ca 3m, Es sind insgesmt 4 unterschiedlich tiefe Bereiche angelegt. Neben dem Teich befindet sich ein Planzbecken mit ca 1,5 x 1,5 x 14m. Nun bekomme ich am Mittwoch meine Folie und möchte diese dann auslegen. Natürlich kommt erst noch Brechsand und dann 500er Vlies in das Loch. Die steilen Wände im inneren möchte ich mit "Wasserbausteinen" Naturstein aus dem Steinbruch ausmauern. Ich habe gelesen, das ich dem Zement Bauko beimischen muß. Unter die Mauer und an die Wand hinter der Mauer wollte ich noch eine Schicht Vlies und Folie auf die eigentliche Folie zum besseren Schutz auflegen. Muß ich noch weiteres bei meiner Mauer im Teich beachten? Ich habe auch mal ein paar Bilder mit angehängt.

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen,

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Pooka (11. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

hallo,

ich bin zwar kein experte, denn ich durchsuche hier schon die ganze zeit das forum nach tips. ich will meinen teich bis nächstes jahr auf 33 kubik erweitern. außerdem stelle ich meinen filter auf schwerkraft um marke: eigenbau.

aber ich würde dem vlies als unterlage zum mauern den vorzug geben. ich habe nämlich ähnliches für die ufergestaltung vor.

das hier keine der "experten" antworten,. wundert mich. hätte nicht gedacht dass die größe deines teiches allen vor schreck die sprache verschlägt.

tschüß und gute wühlarbeit

pooka


----------



## ThomasK. (11. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo, mich würde auch mal der Fortschritt bei deinem Bau interessieren!


----------



## karsten. (12. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger 
herzlich Wilkommen (wenn auch verspätet)

meine Meinung: ( auch verspätet)  

bei Deiner Baustelle wurde 
ICH 
Angst um den dauerhaften Bestand der Anlage haben .

steilere Wände mit mehr als 30-35° bedürfen einer Sicherung !
diese Sicherung sollte breits unter der Folie erfolgen.

Die Kanten und die Oberflächen der Wände sehen (von hier) jetzt schon
brüchig aus .  
Wie willst du Du denn die ausgewaschenen Rillen in den senkrechten Wänden füllen ?  

das Schlimmste was passieren könnte ist :
das beim Folieverlegen oder später die Kanten 
der Schwerkraft folgend 
abrechen und unter der Folie abrutschen. 
Stell Dir mal die Katastrophe vor , wenn alles fertig ist 
und irgendwann bricht,  durch Tiere,  Wurzeln , Frost oder beim Betreten 
der Rand ein .
Ein Teichprofil sollte mMn. so erstellt sein sein , 
dass man  ( aus dem Bauch )
auch ohne Wasser das Gefühl hat 
es könne für IMMER halten . 

Das gilt doch noch mehr für Schwimmteiche !!

Wasser mit Teichfolie ist doch statisch kein Ersatz für gewachsenen Boden.

Eine Mauer* im* Teich ,um das Loch wieder zu stabilisieren , ist nur 
die "zweitbeste" Lösung . Zum Einen geht wieder jede Menge Volumen
dafür verloren zum Anderen muss man sich mit Problemen wie 
Druckverteilung , Zementversiegelung usw. auseinandersetzen 
und mögliche Änderungen lassen sich nur noch schwer ausführen.

Infos auch hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Den Gefahrenpunkt sehe ich auch in der Mauer; Umrandung.
Das sieht man auf den ersten Blick und erkennt das auch ohne statische Kenntnisse.

Wenn das Teil bricht, wird das die reinste Überflutung. (und das nicht nur der eigene Garten)

Der "Krater", der da auf 3 Meter runter geht ist die absolute Krönung.

Schlimmer geht's wirklich nicht mehr.

Es gibt auch kleine Bagger bzw. andere Baggerfahrer.

Mir fällt zu den Bildern nur ein:
"Furchterregend)


----------



## stefan (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi
also Karsten dich verstehe ich nicht wieso sollte unter der Folie was wegbrechen wenn du als Gegendruck das Wasser hast, könntest du mir das mal erklären?

Also ich hätte da keine Bedänken wenn die Mauern vernünftig mit Beton und Eisen armiert sind.

Wenn du ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen willst ziehe auf das Erdreich eine dünne  Schich Margerbeton  mit einer Estrichmatte drinn dann hättest du den perfekten Untergrund für GFK oder Folie.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## karsten. (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Stefan

das ist eigentlich ganz einfach 

der Wasserdruck ersetzt den Erddruck eben nicht , da Folie das Wasser
nicht in der Lochform hält   sonder im schlimmsten Fall MIT  ! 
der Folie in mögliche "Freiräume" fließt ....

wenn die Adhäsion 
http://www.calice.igt.ethz.ch/Bodenmechanik/glossar/gloss_a.htm
des umgebenden Erdreichs geringer wird als die Schwerkraft und sich im Gefüge abhängig von der Bodenart Störungen ergeben 
kann es zu Einbrüchen oder Rutschungen kommen .

das Wasser umfließt dann einfach den absackenden Hang
mit oder ohne Folie  


solche Störungen können
schon beim Graben z.b. mit Baggern
durch absterbende oder neu eingewachsene Wurzeln
durch Austrocknung
durch Frostgare
durch einsickerndes Wasser
Erschütterungen oder Druck (Betreten) 
usw. entstehen .

ishaltso 

der Hinweis mit dem Spriztbeton ist richtig !
nur muss es kein Magerbeton sein .

Stichwort ist z.B.: _"vernagelter Spritzbeton"_

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## stefan (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi
du siehst das aber sehr verbissen.
Also bei meinem Teich habe ich kein Statiker oder so gebraucht.
Weder bei meinem ersten Folienteich und schon garnicht  jetzt beim GFK Teich.
Desweiteren ist mir kein Teich bekannt wo so etwas schon passiert ist.
Wenn du naturlich die Folie unterspülst könnte ich deiner Auslegung zustimmen aber ansonsten nicht.
Die Mauer an sich werd auf jeden Fall halten vorrausgesetzt er Hat Eisen mit eingebracht und ein Fundament.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## karsten. (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*



			
				stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> du siehst das aber sehr verbissen.
> Also bei meinem Teich habe ich kein Statiker oder so gebraucht.
> Weder bei meinem ersten Folienteich und schon garnicht  jetzt beim GFK Teich.
> ...



Hallo Stefan
das hat nichts mit _verbissen_ zu tun !
nur sollte man ,wenn nach Ratschlägen gefragt wird , 
nicht den möglicherweise eintretenden Glücksfall beschwören.
wer die anerkannten Regeln der Technik und die
den Naturgesetze nicht beachtet ,
muss zumindest mit Rückschlägen rechnen !

bei gegrabenen Folienteichen wird nicht umsonst je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit 
ein Winkel von 30-35° als sicher bezeichnet .

willst Du bei Bauvorhaben das Risko kalkulieren
um dann knapp daran auf der *Einen oder anderen Seite*
vorbeizurutschen ?
und 
DAS  als Tip zu "verkaufen" 


bei GFK sieht der Fall schon ganz anders aus 
aber auch dafür gibt es Regeln
die Du sicher auch beachtet hast .

__________________________________________________

zu der Mauer hab ICH noch gar nichts gesagt.
Wenn aber die Gründung und Armierung so ist wie der Verband ......

@Holger , entschuldige Du hast gefragt


----------



## Mühle (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo,

Holger, da hast Du ja eine schöne Rätselaufgabe gestellt.

Das beim Fertigstellen des Teiches die steilen Wände ein Problem sind, ist logisch, aber wenn der Teich befüllt ist, sehe ich nicht, was hier wo abrutschen sollte.

Der Wasserdruck ist auf jeden Fall viel größer als der Erddruck; daher Folie großzügig einlegen, damit sie sich dem Erdreich zur Not anpassen kann.

Ich würde auf sämtliche zusätzliche Maßnahmen verzichten.

viele Grüße   Britta


----------



## Silke (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo,
na dann will ich mich auch mal einmischen.
Also erst mal: so lassen würde ich es auf keinen Fall. Die Gefahr, daß beim betreten der Flachzonen( auslichten oder sonst was für Arbeiten) die Erde nach unten abrutscht, ist gegeben. Es sei denn, du hast megaverdichtetes Erdreich oder Felsen. Ich stimme mit Karsten überein, daß du VOR dem einlegen der Folie die Wände stabilisierst. Hinterher darin rumwerkeln bringt nicht viel. Wenn die Erde rutscht, wird sich auch deine Mauer mitverabschieden. Dann hast du erst mal Probleme. Außerdem ist sie Platzverschwendung (m.M.) Dass du dir jetzt Gedanken machst, finde ich sehr gut. Schließlich ist dies eine Stelle beim Teichbau, an die du nicht so schnell wieder ran möchtest, oder?
Und: der Wasserdruck ist nicht größer als der Erddruck. Erde ist im allgemeinen schwerer als Wasser. Lass deine Kinder - falls du welche hast - das mal zu Hause ausprobieren (in einer kleinen Wanne oder so). Da kannst du sehen, wie die Folie sich verhält, wenn Erde dahinterrutscht.
Ich würde eine Armierung anbringen und das Ganze schön zementieren. Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo,





			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auf sämtliche zusätzliche Maßnahmen verzichten.



Ich nicht!

Selbst wenn der Wasserdruck bei gefüllten Teich eine Sicherheit _geben würde (was er nicht ausreichend tut)_, was passiert wenn die Folie oder was auch immer durch irgenteinen Grund (gibts viele) undicht wird und Wasser dahinter gelangt? 

Ein anderes Beispiel, was machst du wenn du das Wasser aus den Teich nehmen willst, sei es nur zu einem Drittel?


----------



## stefan (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi 
mal ne Frage: Habt ihr eure Folienteiche auch alle mit Beton an den Wänden stabilisiert. Ob di e Wände  30° haben oder mehr ist fast egal wenn Wasser drinn ist meine hatten 90° und das bei Kiessandboden und 2m abfallend.
Zur Zeit mußt du natürlich aufpassen das nichts abrutscht aber sobald Folie und Wasser drin ist ist das alles egal.
Zur Mauer kann ich dir nur aus Erfahrung sagen solltest du In jedem zweiten Stein ein senkrechtes Eisen und in jeder zweiten Lage ein waagerechte Baustahl 10mm haben ist der Verbund völlig egal die drückt das Wasser im leben nicht um und da weiss ich wovon ich spreche schaut selber https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2461

Gruß Stefan


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

Dein Teich sieht echt klasse aus,   

aber du bist wirklich der einzige Maurer den ich kenne der ohne Verbund mauert... 

Ich habe auch eine Uferseite meines Folienteiches die nahezu 90° ist, aber der Teich wurde mit dem Kompressor gegraben...   

Also noch mal kurz und knapp, ich würde immer zu einer Sicherung raten.


----------



## stefan (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Ich bin kein Maurer ab wenn du die H Sine verfüllst ist es so viel besser.
Gruß Stefan

PS. Und festigkeit ist genug vorhanden.


----------



## Mühle (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

absolut genial    Dein Teich.

Hallo,

Selbstverständlich ist während des Baus eine Abstützung der Wände zu empfehlen, habe ich nichts anders behauptet. Ist der Teich jedoch befüllt, ist eine Abstützung unnötig, der horizontale Wasserdruck ist viel höher als der horizontale, aktive Erddruck, auch wenn Wasser leichter als Erde ist.

Ich meine einen normalen Teich, wo an den Teichrändern Besucher spazieren gehen o.ä. und nicht wo Panzer an der Böschungkante rumkreuzen.

Sollte die Folie kaputt sein und Wasser kann ins Erdreich eindringen, dann ist es sicherlich nicht wichtig, ob die Wand abrutscht. Dann wird sie abrutschen, egal wie sie geneigt ist.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo,

Es kann auch Wasser anderweitig hinter der Folie gelingen(Kapillarwirkung, Grundwasser das Thema stand erst neulich zur Depatte), und was dann?

gegenseitiges Schulterklopfen hilft hier niemanden im Forum, ich würde nie raten ein Steilufer ohne Sicherung zu bauen.


----------



## stefan (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Aber nur wenn der Teich leer ist sonnst muß es versickern.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Uli (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*



			
				stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Mauer kann ich dir nur aus Erfahrung sagen solltest du In jedem zweiten Stein ein senkrechtes Eisen und in jeder zweiten Lage ein waagerechte Baustahl 10mm haben ist der Verbund völlig egal die drückt das Wasser im leben nicht um und da weiss ich wovon ich spreche


hallo stefan,
die maximale belastbarkeit der mauer erreichtst du auch bei diesen betonfüllsteinen nur wenn du den verband einhältst.wenn du das nicht machtst,hast du anstatt betonverbund ganz viele senkrechte betonpäckchen 
da stehen.die eisen gehören ja sowisöse da rein 
gruß uli

ps.dein teich ist supi geworden 
aber als baggerfahrer wirste wohl nix werden


----------



## stefan (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi Uli
das lag an der größe des Baggers normal bin ich größere Maschinen so ab 20 to gewöhnt gewesen.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Uli (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

hallo stefan,
hast du drin gesessen als das ding abging?
wenn ja hast du echt schwein gehabt!
gruß uli


----------



## stefan (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Na klar so ein bischen karusellfahren ist doch ganz nett.
Ne mal im ernst war ganz schön knapp.


----------



## stefan (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi
wieso Antwortet mir denn keiner auf die Frage Habt ihr eure Folienteiche auch alle mit Beton an den Wänden stabilisiert?.
Und was mir Heute aufgefallen ist die Wände sind zum Teil sogar schon bewachsen also hat die Baugrube auch schon dem regen getrotzt und ist Aufgrund dessen recht stabil.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mühle (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe schweren Herzens auf Betonwände verzichtet, hi.

viele Grüße   Britta


----------



## bonsai (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Moin Stefan

Der aktuelle Teich ist ohne Betonsteine, da ich aber die Laufgänge und eingebrochenen Kessel der Wühl- und sonstigen Mäuse unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche gut sehen kann, wird der Neubau erstens steiler und zweitens mit Schalsteinen gesichert.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## holger_nicki (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Vielen Dank erst mal für die rege Beteiligung. Nachdem zuerst niemand Antworten mochte, habe ich mal nach meinen eigenen Regel weitergebaut. Doch keine Angst: Unter der Wand mit den Schalsteinen ist ein 30cm dickes mit 12mm Stahl bewähtes Fundament in dem weitere 12mm Stahlstäbe senkrecht eingegossen sind. Diese sind in jedem zweiten Schalstein. Zusätzlich sind zwischen den Reihen weitere 12mm Stahlstangen und dann ist das ganze mit Beton aufgefüllt. Ich glaube dies bricht nur wenn hier eine Fliegerbombe "landet". Außerdem wird rund um den Teich noch Erde angefüllt.
Die " Baugrube " die Ihr auf den ersten Bildern gesehen habt, habe ich noch an ein paar Stellen verändert, 10cm Brechsand aufgetragen und dann einen 500er Flies ausgelegt. Dann kam die Folie ( EPDM). Die Steine habe ich direkt auf die Folie gemauert (habe Trasszement verwendet) und mit Zement hinterfüttert. Ich habe übrigens letzte Woche gefüllt... und werde gleich noch die aktuellen Bilder einstellen. 
Hat jetzt noch jemand bedenken? Bin für alle infos offen! 

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## holger_nicki (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

und noch weitere Bilder...


----------



## Mühle (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,

hast Du super gemacht. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

viele Grüße  Britta


----------



## stefan (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

HI 
das sieht ja klasse aus weiter so.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## karsten. (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo

DAS sieht ja wirklich gut aus . 
Da hast Du ja bei den Steinen aus dem Vollen schöpfen können

Super , gefällt mir . 


mfG


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Karsten,

der Teich ist dir bestens gelungen  jetzt müssen nur noch ein paar mehr Pflanzen rein.


----------



## holger_nicki (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Ich hoffe nur mit meinen geplanten Filtern bleibt er klar... Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Oase Proficlear System? Ich habe auf der einen Seite einen Kiesfilter mit 18 x1,3 x 1,3m gebaut. In diesen wird das Wasser hineingepumt und läuft dann wieder zurück in den Teich. Der zweite Kreis soll aus einem Oase Profiskim bestehen, welcher das Wasser dann in einen Grobabscheider, Feinfilter, PH Filter ( alles Proficlear Technik von Oase) befördert und von dort wird es wieder zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Ist das so sinnvoll? Ich habe auch eine Möglichkeit in einer Kammer die ca 3,5 x 1,5m und 1m hoch ist, einen eigenen Filter zu bauen. Weiß hier jemand rat? 

@karsten Steine gibts bei uns in der Nähe im Steinbruch... fällt das auf?  
War ne Menge arbeit, das man trotz der steilen Kanten keine Folie sieht.

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## holger_nicki (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> der Teich ist dir bestens gelungen  jetzt müssen nur noch ein paar mehr Pflanzen rein.



Hallo Steingarnele,

ich habe doch schon ca.60 kleine Pflanzen drin... hab schon bedenken, daß der mir nächstes Jahr zuwuchert....    Freu mich aber auch schon drauf, wenn die Pflanzen etwas größer werden. Sie sind erst seit ca 1ner Woche im Teich.

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Dodi (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,

nach der Baugrube, die Du zuerst gezeigt hast, konnte ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie es mal werden soll.
Aber: es ist Dir wirklich gut gelungen!  

Schade, dass die schönen Steine mit der Zeit so veralgen (eigene Erfahrung).

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich - aber musst ja noch a bisserl warten, bis die nächste Saison kommt...


----------



## jochen (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi Holger,

das glaube ich dir das dein Werk jede menge Arbeit gekostet hat, aber....



es ist gelungen...​


----------



## Khitomer (20. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,

so stelle ich mir meinen zukünftigen Teich vor - wirklich toll!! Bin dann gespannt auf Bilder im nächsten Jahr...

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## bonsai (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Moin,

klasse Teil. Gerade die Innenwände aus Naturstein sind ne Wucht.
Danke für die schönen Bilder,da kann einiges in meine Neuplanungen einbezogen werden.
Da ich in meinem jetzigen Teich eine gesunde aufwachsende Krebspopulation habe und ich auf keinen Fall zukünftig auf diese Burschen verzichten will, bietet eine Natursteinmauer herrliche Versteckmöglichkeiten, zumindest wenn sie nicht so komplett mit Mörtel verfüllt wird wie in diesem Beispiel.

Frage an die Handwerker: 
Kann amn eine solche Mauer auch stabil aufbauen, wenn nur punktuell mit Mörtel gearbeitet wird, so dass viele offene Fugen und Hinterräume bestehen bleiben??

Nur zu deiner Frage Holger über die Filterwahl.
Du hast ja schon Platz für einen Pflanzenfilter und eine Filterkammer brerücksichtigt. Der Filteraufwand wird wesentlich von der Nutzung des Teiches bestimmt.Wird täglich und heftig imTeich gebadet und gespielt, wirbelt mehr Sediment auf als wenn ruhig und nur manchmal geschwommen wird. Bei zusätzlichem Fischbesatz ist nicht nur die Sedimentaufwirbelung und der eingewehte Deck zu berücksichtigen, dann müssen auch die Stoffwechselprodukte durch Bakterien umgewandelt werden und die Anforderung an die Wasserparameter steigen.

Eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung verbessert die Filterwirkung im biologischen Teil der Filter, da sich die Filtermedien nicht so schnell zusetzen. Hier würde ich ein System empfehlen, das den Dreck sofort aus dem Wasser entfernt. Das kann durch Siebfilter in den verschiedenen Ausführungen oder durch Fliesfilter auf Basis von feinen Tuchen geschehen. Funktionieren tun sie alle, Probleme treten schwerpunkmäßig dann auf, wenn die Filter nicht zu den Durchflussmengen passen. Hier kann man also sehr leicht am falschen Ende sparen.

Die von Dir angesprochenen Filter von Oase werden den Anforderungen gerecht, sind jedoch nicht billig. Bei den von Dir gezeigten handwerklichen Fähigkeiten, würde ich jedoch lieber den Selbstbau einer Filterkammer vorschlagen.
Hier im Forum gibt es einige sehr gelungene Varianten, die den Filterleistungen der angesprochenen Oase-Filter in nichts nachstehen und einige sind sicherlich sogar weit überlegen. Ich denke unsere Profis werden sich zu diesem Thema sicherlich noch einmal melden.

Also nochmal: ein schöner Teich ist das geworden. Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## holger_nicki (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Die Steine die ich verwendet habe sind sehr unterschiedlich. Diese nur punktuell mit Mörtel "zu verbinden" ist fraglich. Kommt etwas darauf an, wie Du die Folie vor den Steinen schützt und welche Neigung Deine Wände haben. Meine sind fast senkrecht und somit bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen. Ist doch sehr unschön wenn das zusammenbricht.

Wenn mir noch jemand bei meinem Filter "Problem" helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich setz mal noch ein Foto von meiner momentan " Filterkammer " dazu.

Ach da fiel mir noch ein Bild von der "Technik" in meinem Pflanzen/Kiesfilter in die Hände... wie habt Ihr das denn so gemacht?

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Michael K (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,
einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir da angelegt.  
Meinen Respekt. 1 
Auch die Filterkammer hast Du richtig großzügig in den Abmaßen gebaut.
Was sollte da Problematisch werden ?
Leider kenne ich mich mit Oase Filtern nicht aus.
Ich stelle Dir mal meine Filterkammer ein.


----------



## holger_nicki (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Michael,

Deine Filterkammer sieht ja sehr interessant aus... Ich bin in diesem ganzen Teich mysterium noch ein absoluter Anfänger... Vor 7 Monaten wußte ich nicht mal das ich einen Teich bauen werde und nun .... Es fing in einer nacht und nebel aktion an und es sollte ja auch nur ein kleiner Teich werden...
Was hast Du denn für einen Filter da eingebaut?

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Michael K (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,
ganz so einfach ist es nicht.
Du hast einen Schwimmteich und ich einen Koiteich.
Es handelt sich hier um einen Center Vortex der in Schwerkraft läuft.
Wolltest Du auch bei Dir Fische einsetzen ?


----------



## Olli.P (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Na,

dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden!!

Also Holger nach dem Handgranatenwurfstand den man da an Anfang gesehen hat, muß jeder zugeben, es ist ein sehr gelungener


Teich geworden  1  respekt!!!

Das hätte wohl kaum jemand hier vom Forum besser hinbekommen!!!!

@ bonsai ( Norbert )

als gelernter Steinversetzungstechniker muß ich dir leider sagen; m.m.n. wirst du eine solche von dir gewünschte Mauer im Teich wohl kaum stabil hinbekommen.

Aber reicht es nicht wenn du die Steine mit erdfeuchter Michschung aufmauerst und wenn alles ein wenig angezogen ist, hier und da eine Fuge auszukratzen und anschliessend den gewünschten stein zu entfernen???
Wenn du da hinter der Mauer auch noch hohlräume haben willst, solltest du vielleicht teilweise einige tiefere platten einmauern, so dass du die eigentliche wand, von der Folienwand abstützen kannst...... ansonsten wüsste ich im moment nicht wie das gehen sollte.

werde mir aber mal in nächster zeit gedanken machen und wenn möglich auch eine Skizze einstellen.....



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## jochen (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Norbert,

Ich habe mir eine Natursteinmauer von einer Stufe von 80cm Tiefe bis an die Wasseroberfläche zum Einlauf meines Wasserfalles gebaut.
Es ist Diabasgestein, das wenn man es richtig miteinander verkantet auch sehr gut ohne Mörtel hält.
Mit rundlichen Steinen geht so etwas natürlich nicht.
Ich habe auf der Folie ein 900 Schutzvlies gelegt und darauf aufgebaut.
Wenn man nach ca. 80cm. wieder eine Ebene (Stufe) bildet, kann man darauf wieder aufbauen um zu größeren Höhen oder besser Tiefen zu kommen.
Das Diabasgestein (Mundart auch Grau oder Grünwackergestein) bildet sehr schöne Höhlen in die sich meine Fische zurückziehen können wenn es ihnen danach ist.
Ich möchte später auch Krebse... einsetzen.

Hier ein Bild vom Wasserfalleinlauf. Der untere Eichenstamm ist die Wasseroberfläche. Ich bin mit den Wackersteinen bis in eine Tiefe von 80cm. ohne Probleme gekommen. (ca.unterer Bildrand das Bild täuscht ein wenig)
Es ist sogar besteigbar.

 ​
PS. Folie und Filterrücklauf ist jetzt versteckt.

@ Holger,

sorry past zwar nicht unbedingt zu deinem Thema aber ich wollte Norbert gerne Antworten.

Hab ja schon geschrieben dein Teich ist supi!
Ich würde auf jeden Falle an deiner Stelle einen Eigenbaufilter bauen, nchts gegen O..e, ich habe selbst einen Biotec 10.1 (mit Spaltsieb als Vorfilter) der sehr gut funzt, aber eben nicht gerade das günstigste.


----------



## bonsai (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Moin

@Jochen  Danke, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.

@Holger Mit deinem Filter wirst Du keine Probleme bekommen, solange dein Teich kein Hochleistungskoiteich wird.

Danke und Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,

bei 220m³ Wasserinhalt kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da mit O..e-Filtern "ein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist".
Was sollen die doch eher kleinen Filter bewirken?
Biologische Filterung ist ohne Fische oder bei geringen Besatz eigentlich nicht von Nöten, wenn Du wenigstens teilweise ein Bodensubstrat (auf die Pflanzzonen) einbringst und genug Pflanzen einsetzt. 
(Jede Kieseloberfläche und jedes Blatt unter Wasser dient den Bakterien genauso als Besiedlungsfläche wie ein Schwamm oder Bürsten. In stark besetzten Teichen fehlt meist der Platz für eine ausreichende Bakterienstärke. Das sollte bei Dir nicht der Fall sein!)
Wenn Du Schmutz von der Wasseroberfläche zwecks Optik und Nährstoffaustrag abziehen willst, dann versuch es mal mit einem Eigenbauskimmer (Bauanleitungen müßten im Technikteil zu finden sein) und danach noch ein Spaltsieb.
Dann kommt der Dreck im Gegensatz zu einem Vortex sofort aus dem Wasser und kann nicht in Lösung gehen.

Willst Du dem Teich etwas Gutes tuen, dann pack soviel Pflanzen rein, wie Du halbwegs finanzieren kannst! In der Natur laufen ja auch keine Filter und Pumpen. 
Und wenn die Pflanzen dann richtig loslegen, wird ab und an ausgedünnt. So gelangen die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich - auf den Kompost oder zu anderen Teichfreunden.  

Vielleicht hab ich es unterdessen überlesen, aber was hast Du als Pflanzsubstrat verwendet?

Dein Teichbau hat sich auf jeden Fall gemausert! Respekt!
Hätte ich anhand der ersten Bilder auch nicht vermutet.


----------



## holger_nicki (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe die Pflanzen in den Kies gepflanzt ( 8-16mm) und immer ca eine Handvoll Lehmboden dazugetan.

Ich werd mich mal im Technikteil desForums umschauen, vielleicht finde ich dort ja etwas.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## bonsai (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Moin,

Das ist dann doch das erste Mal, dass ich mit einer Ausage von Annett nicht übereinstimme. 
Wenn der Kiesfilter 30 m³ umfasst und der Oase-Filter (auf dem Bild ist nur ein Modul zu sehen, beschrieben hat Holger aber min 3) nur für den Oberflächenskimmer läuft, ist das mehr an Filterfläche als die meisten Fischteich-Betreiber einsetzen.
Inwieweit das übe- oder untertrieben ist hängt doch von der Intensität der zukünftigen Nutzung ab, aufgrund der schönen großzügigen Planung hat Holger doch noch immer die Möglichkeit aufzurüsten.
Für einen so kurz entschlossenen Teichbau habe ich selten eine so gute Umsetzung gesehen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## stefan (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi
wenn ich mal was sagen darf, mit ein Spaltsieb kann Holger bei seinem See nix werden habt ihr euch mal gedanken um die Umwälzraten gemacht.
220m³ da muß er mindesten 50-90m³ in der Stunde umwälzen um den See einigermaßen klar zu halten.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob Holger auch noch Fische oder wohl möglich Koi dort reinsetzen will, wenn ja kannst mal gleich noch mal 40m³ drauflegen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Annett (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Moin zusammen,

reden wir hier nun von einem Schwimmteich und/oder von einem Fisch-/Koiteich?? 
Ich will die Stromrechnung für eine Umwälzung von 50-90m³ in der Stunden lieber nicht sehen.... Und ob das wirklich nötig ist?
Das von mir vorgeschlagene Spaltsieb war ja auch nur für den/die Skimmer gedacht und nicht für solch eine Umwälzung. Da müßte ja selbst ein dafür passender Vortex riesig groß werden.....

@Norbert
Ein 30m³Kiesfilter ist mir jetzt in den 4-5Seiten irgendwie entgangen. 
Das ist natürlich wahnsinnig viel, da stimme ich Dir zu! 
Wenn man davor die Schmutzpartikel halbwegs aus dem Wasser entfernen kann, dürfte das ne ganze Weile funktionieren. 
Ich persönlich hätte nur Bedenken, dass der Kies irgendwann dicht ist. Was dann? Wir haben hier nen ordentlichen Bagger der halbwegs aufs Grundstück könnte. Aber nicht jeder kann das von sich und seinem Grundstück behaupten!


----------



## Olli.P (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo ihr Teichianer,




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> Ich will die Stromrechnung für eine Umwälzung von 50-90m³ in der Stunden lieber nicht sehen.... Und ob das wirklich nötig ist?




Warum muß es unbedingt eine Umwälzung von 50-90m³ in der Stunde sein????
Wo steht das????? 

Bei einer Pumpenleistung von 10.000L wird das ganze Wasser 1 mal am Tag gewälzt. 

bei 20.000 schon mehr als zweimal, usw.

welche leistung ist denn jetzt sinnvoll???? 

oder geht es nur nach dem prinzip was beim ersten durchlauf nicht hängen bleibt, das bleibt dann eben zweiten dritten oder vierten mal im Filter hängen???? 


Gilt hier nicht auch: Je langsamer das Wasser Fließt desto mehr bleibt im Filter hängen????

Und die Pumpen werden ja auch immer sparsamer....
man beachte nur die O..e Pumpenserien dieses Jahr ist 'ne neue gekommen
 und nächstes jahr kommt schon wieder eine neue Elektronisch regelbare serie raus...... 

Wobei es dann auch auf die Filtermedien ankommt?????


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## jochen (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Olaf,

Bei einem Spaltsieb das ja nur wie ein Skimmer eine reine mechanische Filterung ist, gilt wie öfter um so besser.
Wenn der Teich nur sehr langsam mechanisch gereinigt wird fallen ja in diesem Zeitraum wieder (zB neue Blätter) in den Teich.
Bei der Biologie oder bei der Benutzung von einem Vortex oder einer Absetzkammer sieht das sicher wie bei dir beschrieben etwas anders aus.

Da aber meistens der Skimmer, Spaltsieb oder Vortex und Biologie an einem Strang zieht ist meiner Meinung nach die goldene Mitte zu finden.
Ideal wären dann am besten zwei getrennte Systeme.
Einmal ein Strang nur zur reinen Grobschmutzabscheidung mit relativ hohen Durchfluß.
 Und  ein extra Strang für die Biologie, die man gezielt zum Verhalten der Bakkis (im Filter) _in seinem Teichmilieu_ durchströmenlassen könnte. Aber auch hier sollte man zum Schutz vor Verstopfung einen Vorfilter benutzen.


----------



## holger_nicki (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich freue mich über die rege Beteiligung und Hilfe zu dem Thema Filterung.

Zuerst einmal die Nutzung meines Teiches: 

Schwimmteich mit einem Besatz von max 15 Fischen (vielleicht Koi), diese aber erst wenn die Pflanzen im Teich angewachsen sind und sich vernünfitig entwickelt haben.

Mein Filterung in dem Kies/Pflanzenfilter:

Das Wasser wird mit einer 15000 Liter Pumpe von Seerose aus dem Teich in einen selbstgebauten Grobfilter gepumpt. von hier fließt es in den ersten Kiesfilter. Dort wird es an der Oberfläche abgesaugt (Schwerkraft) und dem zweiten Kiesfilter in einem Drainageschacht zugeführt. An den Drainageschacht sind 4 Drainagerohre angeschlossen, welche gereinigt werden können. Durch diese Rohre soll das Wasser fließen und dann im Kies nach oben steigen. Die beiden Filter sind komplett mit __ Rohrkolben, Zyperngras, Zebrabinse und Teichsimse bepflanzt. ( Ein Bild habe ich schon früher eingestellt)

Im Teich sind wie schon erwähnt, weitere größere Brereiche ( ca 40% des Teiches) bepflanzt. Hier sind teilweise Sumpfbereiche, aber auch Unterwasserpflanze und Seerosen eingesetzt.

Die zweite Filteranlage soll über einen Skimmer angeschlossen werden, verlegt ist dort ein 100er KG Rohr. Zumindet dieser Durchfluß sollte doch reichen. Einen Bodenablauf gibt es in meinem Teich nicht. ( Mir hatte jemand gesagt, ich mache damit das Temperatur gefüge in meinem Teich kaputt, ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht.)

Von den Filtern die Ihr auf den bereits eingestellten Bildern seht habe ich im Moment ein Phosphat Binder Modul und einen Feinfilter ( konnte ich günstig bekommen) zusätzlich würde ich jetzt noch einen Gobabscheider, ein Bioball Modul und eine Pumpenkammer kaufen, sowie dies über den Profiskimm( dieser hat auch einen DN 100 Anschluß und ein gut dimensioniertes Schmutzsieb) anschließen. Das ganze würde ich mit einer Seerose Pumpe mit ca 12000 Liter pro Stunde betreiben. 

Somit käme ich im Idealfall auf ca. 27000 Liter pro Stunde Umwälzung.


Nun habe ich noch in weitere Frage: Ich möhte gerne den Dreck ( im untersten Bereich habe ich kein Kies eingbracht) mit einem Wassersauger absaugen. Leider lese ich immer: Dieses Gerät ist bis zu einer Wasertief von 2,5m geeignet. Mein Teich ist aber ca 3m tief. Was kann ich mir da denn Bauen, oder welches Gerät könnt Ihr mir empfehlen.


Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,


hast du schon mal hier geguckt????

http://cgi.ebay.de/Umgekehrter-Bode...ryZ19821QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


allerdings müsstest du den dann irgendwie mit an einen Pumpenschacht anschliessen und alle eingänge über schieber regeln.

wäre aber eine möglichkeit ohne zusätzliche pumpe 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Ach hab ich noch vergessen,


warum nimmst du eigentlich See........e Pumpen????

die ziehen bei der Leistung doch ganz schön Strom???!!!

Lt. Herstellerangabe 150W!!

Du betreibst doch auf schwerkraft oder????

Meine O..e Optimax 15.000 zieht bei den max. 15.000L/h gerade mal die ca. Hälfte an Strom, 85W Lt. Herstellerangabe!!!

Und im Preis tun die sich doch nicht viel 


meine hat ca. 340Euronen inkl. Vers. gekostet. Und die hat jetzt mit der Verlängerung sogar 5Jahre Garantie


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## holger_nicki (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo,

Was meinst Du mit dem umgekehrten Bodenablauf ? Hälst Du es für ratsam einen Bodenablauf zu haben, oder soll ich versuchen hiermit einen Sauger zu bauen?

Zu den Pumpen: Natürlich brauchen die O..e Pumpen weniger Strom, aber es gibt nur Hochvolt Pumpen. Darf ich diese überhaupt in einem Schwimmteich benutzen und wie steht es da mit der Sicherheit? Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, das ich mir die 24Volt Pumpen angesehen habe. Hast Du Erfahrung mit diesen Pumpen? Ich bekomme sie relativ günstig und der Hersteller ist ca 5km von mir entfernt.

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Holger,


wie in der Art. Beschreibung schon steht hat der ja einen 50er anschluss....

wenn du dann da einen Schlauch anschließt könntest du ihn wie du schon sagtest als sauger benutzen

und bräuchtest ihn nur bei bedarf im Teich versenken, 
er ist ja nicht fest installiert, wie ein normaler Bodenablauf.
 du müsstest nur sehen wie du ihn am besten an der Pumpenkammer anschliesst oder ob du dir dann eine eigene Pumpe dafür besorgst

Also ich bin mit meiner O..e Pumpe sehr zufrieden 

Ob und wie du die im Schwimmteich einsetzen kannst weiß ich nicht, aber Schau doch mal auf der Herstellerseite von O..e nach....

Ich habe da übrigens wegen dem Winterbetrieb angerufen und erfahren dass meine Optimax nur Mechanisch über schieber geregelt werden kann.

Aber im nächsten jahr kommt schon wieder eine neue Serie raus die dann auch elektronisch regelbar ist.....

Leider hab ich keinen Euronenesel im Keller  
sonst würde ich mir bei gelegenheit so eine zulegen 

Also werde ich den durchfluss weiterhin über die schieber regeln...

Ach so ja, die Optimax kann auch trocken eingebaut werden so zwischen die Rohre.....

Gruß 



Olaf


----------



## stefan (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi 
ich noch mal. Mit einer Umwälzung von 27m³ die Stunde werste diesen See nie und nimmer klar halten können.
Kleines Beispiel: Es liegt ein Blatt in das Wasser wie lange braucht es bis es in Lösung geht....na .....ca 2 Stunden so und nu haben wir Herbst und es fallen hunderte Blätter runter und auch in den Teich.

Na und nu mal zu den Stromkosten:Ich wälze bei mir brutto unter Volllast 115000l die Stunde um und verbrauche mit sicherheit weniger Strom als andere bei 40000l die Stunde, das ist alles eine Frage der Technik und der Anlage.

Wer hat denn von euch einen Teich in nur annehend der Größe? Ich nicht denn meiner hat nur 160m³ und glaubt mir ob da 15 Fiosche schwimmen oder nicht das hat da mit relativ wenig zu tun.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Na,

dann hilf doch mal allen Sparen, wenn die Technik in der anschaffung nich so teuer ist und komm mit mehr details rüber 


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## stefan (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hi
na dann nimm mal deine Pumpe als Beispiel. Da würde ich sofern kein Druck benötigt werd mit einer Linn 01 arbeiten und die Drosseln dann liegst du bei einem Ca Stromverbrauch von 100 Watt sind 50 watt gespart. Das wären im Jahr ca 70 Euro Stromersparnis oder du läst sie unter Vollast laufen und deine Fische werden dir das danken.
Gruß Stefan


PS. Ich kaufe nie eine Pumpe weil sie günstig ist da sie mich über Jahre teuer kommen kann.


----------



## holger_nicki (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

ich kann mir im Moment noch nicht im geringsten vorstellen, was Du bei Dir im Einsatz hast. Was ist denn eine Lin 01? Und wie hast Du Deinen Filter aufgebaut? 115000 Liter wolle ja nicht "nur" umgewälzt sondern auch gefiltert werden. Wieviele Fische hast Du auf Deinen 160 m³? Wie tief ist Dein Teich usw. Wäre nett, wenn Du hier ein paar Details nennen könntest.

Gruß, Holger


----------



## bonsai (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Moin, 
unabhängig von der Diskussion über notwendige Filter-Durchflussmengen, die auch von Profies unterschiedlich geführt wird, ist die Frage nach dem normgerechten Einsatz vom Pumpen in Schwimmteichen noch nicht beantwortet.
Soweit ich weiß, müssen die Pumpen komplett vom Wasserkreislauf getrennt sein, und deshalb sind die immer wieder genannten O..e-Pumpen beim Betreten des Teichs abzustellen und damit m.M. nach ungeeignet.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## holger_nicki (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo,
nach VDE ( für den Schwimmbadbereich) dürfen Elektrische Geräte im Wasser mit Max 12 Volt betrieben werden. Leider gibt es aber keine 12 sondern nur 24V Volt Pumpen ( zumindest ist mir keine bekannt). Es gibt aber soweit ich das bisher herausfinden konnte wohl keine wirkliche Vorschrift für den nicht öffentlichen Schwimmteich. Trotzdem möchte ich zum Schutz meiner eignen Familie gern auf Nummer sicher und somit eine Niedervolt-Pumpe zum Einsatz bringen.

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Olli.P (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Leute,


nu bleibt doch nicht immer nur hier, guckt doch auch mal Herstellerseiten an!!!!




Da steht das die Pumpe sehrwohl für schwimmteiche geeignet ist 


Zur not ladet ihr mal eben die Gebrauchanleitung per pdf. dokument herunter!!!


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Ja Okay,


die pumpe soll min 2m vom Teich wech und beim schwimmen ausgeschaltet werden. Habe das pdf. gerade gelesen 

Aber muß die auch ausgeschaltet werden wenn die mit inns Rohrsytem eingebaut ist????

dann wäre die Pumpe selber ja nicht inns wasser eingetaucht.
Aber dafür gibt's ja Fachleute, welcher ich sicher nicht bin....

Aber mal ehrlich wer von euch Teichianern schaltet jedesmal wenn er am Teich was macht die Pumpe aus????

Aber nichts desto trotz würde ich sie wenn ich schwimmen gehe dann wohl doch ausstellen!!!! 

eben wegen der sicherheit!!!!! 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Olaf,

ich bin kein Elektriker.. da wäre Hankofer sicher der bessere Ansprechpartner. 
Aber soweit ich weiß, leitet Wasser verdammt gut Strom. Und wenn die Pumpe einen Kurzschluß hat/bekommt, dann geht der Strom von den me tallischen Bauteilen der Pumpe ganz sicher auch durch das Wasser in den Leitungen bis in den Schwimmteich.
Ich würde nicht ausprobieren wollen, ob der FI-Schalter schneller ist und ob der auch wirklich *immer* auslöst!! 

Klar, ich bin genauso leichtsinnig und stehe sogar im Teich bei laufender Promax-Pumpe.  
Aber das bin ich.. und ich gehe für mich dieses Risiko ein, nicht für andere menschliche Nutzer des Teiches. Ich bin nämlich die einzige, die da 1-2x pro Jahr reinklettert... Bei einem Schwimmteich würde ich das soo ganz sicher nicht bauen, geschweige denn empfehlen.

Der Skimmer läßt sich bei laufender Pumpe besser reinigen, als wenn mir das zurückströmende Wasser den Dreck erst wieder aus dem Korb spült. Selbes Problem, auch wenn ich nur die Hand ins Wasser stecke....


----------



## stefan (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Moin Holger
den Filteraufbau und den Teich kannst du dir hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2461
Anschauen.

Zu den Pumpen im Teich bei mir laufen 2 Rohrpumpen eine Red Davil und eine Seerose bei Bedarf. Die Linn machen je 29m³ und 59 m³ die Seer. 7m³ und die Red D. 12,5 m³. Ubs sind nur 107m³ aber egal. 
Schwimmen tu ich auch im Teich, da die gesamte Anlage über FI abgesichert ist, der auch regelmäßig getestet werd. (Soll aber keine empfählung sein)
Der Besatz besteht zurzeit aus 30 Koi bis ca 60 cm, der aber keine Rolle spielt bei der Wassermenge.
Ich rechne dem Schmutzeintrag durch Wind und Wetter einen viel höheren Stellenwert ein, als den Tieren da die Oberfläche ca 80-90 m² beträgt.
An der tiefsten Stelle ist er ca 2m.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## holger_nicki (16. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

sorry, das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe, aber bei mir ist berufstechnisch gerade land unter.... hoffe das Jahr ist bald um!

Allerdings muß ich nun doch so langsam mal an meinem Filter weiterplanen.

Irgendwie schein hier niemand so richtig von den O...e Proficlear Elementen überzeugt zu sein. Nun überlege ich also ob ich diese in einem goßen Internetauktionshaus versteigere und mir einen eigenen Filter baue. 

Momentan habe ich meine rechteckige Kammer. Einen DN 100 Zulauf vom Teich in diese Kammer und eine ACO Self Rinne mit Anschluß an die Kanalisation zum Ableiten von Spülrückständen. Des weiteren einen Waserzulauf, momentan noch Stadtwasser, ab nächstem Jahr hoffentlich Brunnenwasser.

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin benötige ich an der Teichseite meines DN 100 Rohrs erstmal einen Skimmer. Da ich keinen in die Wand eingebaut habe, könnte ich dies entweder noch ändern, oder aber den o...e Profiskimm nehmen, der macht für mich einen soliden Eindruck und hat auch einen schönen " Eimer" für den ganzen Dreck.

In meiner Kiste muß ja zuerst ein "Grobabscheider" kommen ( vielleicht mit Bürsten), wie dann weiter? und wie überhaupt? 
Habe in einer Filiale eines Tier- und Teichzubehörs einen Filter gesehen, in dem das Wasser wie durch einen Kaffeefilter läuft. Der Filter hatte eine mechanische Automatik für das Weiterspulen des Filterpapiers, wenn dies verstopft ist. Muß mal sehen, irgendwo habe ich das Prospekt noch... war aber unerschwinglich, ohne Pumpe, Skimmer, Vorfilter ca 4000 Euro in einer für meinen Teich geeigneten Größe...

Bei Dir habe ich die ganzen Patronenfilter gesehen, soetwas könnte ich bei mir auch realisieren, aber verstopfen die nicht schnell von innen, was hast Du für eine Vorfilterung?

Fragen über Fragen...

Guß,

Holger


----------



## firehunter (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mauer im Teich*

Hmm. Komisch das der Thread so "spontan" zu Ende ist.  

Also als grobabscheider scheinen sich Boden- bzw. Schrägsiebfilter bewährt zu haben.

Die Sache mit dem Schwimmteich und der Pumpe ist eine schwierige Sache. Vermutlich gibt es da spezielle Pumpen bzw. Lösungen die einen Betrieb auch bei Nutzung durch Menschen erlauben. Freibäder werden die Pumpen wohl auch kaum bei Besuch abstellen 
Ich bin kein Elektriker, aber in einer verwandten Branche tätige, bin aber in diesem Bereich nich VDE-fit. Aber ich würde selber guten Gewissens meine Kinder in einen Schwimmteich lassen, bei dem die Pumpen über einen aktuellen FI gesichert sind. Die 30mA sind schon sehr wenig und heutige Modelle sprechen auch sehr schnell an.
Was ich insgesamt empfehlen kann, ist glaub ich auch Vorschrift, dass für alle Geräte im Garten- und Teichbereich ein eigener FI installiert ist.

Ansonsten würde ich mich auch über aktuellere Informationen über deinen Teich freuen. Denn du bist mitlerweile sicher eh schon weiter


----------

